# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Westelijk Noord-Brabant (PZ Vrederust)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Westelijk Noord-Brabant (PZ Vrederust) 
Hoofdlaan 8
Halsteren

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Westelijk Noord-Brabant (PZ Vrederust).*

----------


## Petra717

Hier heb ik een poosje Beeldende therapie gehad. De therapeute was/is zeer bekwaam en lief!

----------

